# RZR S Tie Rod End Questions...



## muddaddict (Oct 6, 2010)

I have an 09 RZR S 800 and just replaced (or trying to replace) the tie rod ends. I went with the ASR By American Star and for some reason, the passenger side will not screw in far enough to get the tire to sit straight. The driver side fits perfect, but the passenger will not. Has anyone had any experience with them or is there a trick? I am at the point now of just cutting the tie rod down abouot a 1/4" to get it strqaight. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

muddaddict said:


> I have an 09 RZR S 800 and just replaced (or trying to replace) the tie rod ends. I went with the ASR By American Star and for some reason, the passenger side will not screw in far enough to get the tire to sit straight. The driver side fits perfect, but the passenger will not. Has anyone had any experience with them or is there a trick? I am at the point now of just cutting the tie rod down abouot a 1/4" to get it strqaight. Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.


just curious did u try adjusting tie rod, or just replace end


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

birddog76 said:


> just curious did u try adjusting tie rod, or just replace end


^ This ^

The whole tie rod itself will adjust itself along with the tie rod ends.


----------

